# Meerforellenfänge im Oktober



## xfishbonex (28. September 2008)

|supergri|supergri erster was wollen wir sehen :g:g genau schöne trutten :g:g
also der oktober ist bald da los gehts |supergri vielleicht kann ich auch noch mal eine schöne trutte zeigen :vik:lg andre Viel glück euch alle :g


----------



## Zacharias Zander (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Nächste Woche wird mindestens einmal angegriffen...


----------



## xfishbonex (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Nächste Woche wird mindestens einmal angegriffen...


 ich bin sonntag unterwegs#6sag mal bescheit wenn ihr startet oki lg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Wir fahren Samstag Morgen um 4Uhr30 nach Fehmarn und bleiben diesmal den ganzen Tag da,bis mindestens 20Uhr:g
.Hab so im Gefühl,das dieses WE die ersten Spinndorsche abends beissen...:vik:


----------



## grobro (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Wir fahren Samstag Morgen um 4Uhr30 nach Fehmarn und bleiben diesmal den ganzen Tag da,bis mindestens 20Uhr:g
> .Hab so im Gefühl,das dieses WE die ersten Spinndorsche abends beissen...:vik:


 

|bla:...sie haben schon gebissen.

Wir waren heute, wenn auch bei ungemütlichem Wetter oben auf der Insel, von 14.30 bis 17 Uhr haben wir gefangen. Sind jetzt vor ner Stunde wieder in Hamburg angekommen.

Wir haben angefangen in Westerm. und am Nachmittag Altenteil, da gings gut ab. 3 Leute macht 12 Dorsche von 38 bis 58 cm. Was will man mehr!? Und alles auf 
BOSS rot/schwarz.

...ja stimmt, volltanken, weil Freitag früh gehts wieder hoch.

3 Tage frei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mal sehen wie die Standheizung im Bus läuft, dann wird schön gepennt in Westerm. hinterm Deich und Grillkohle ist auch schon gebunkert.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Na dann mal Petri,das hört sich doch gut an...
Wir werden Freitag um 4Uhr30 Richtung Fehmarn starten und den ganzen Tag da bleiben,bis ca. 20Uhr...


----------



## El. Baron TDAF (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Yeah Baby,Morgen gehts ab...


----------



## Dr.Mefo (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

moin leute war heute auf fehmarn (gestern)!
5kleine und ne gute 63ger auf möre silda 
hab fotos aber krieg sie nich hier auf die plattform
#q


----------



## Dr.Mefo (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

der nur noch schleept
:vik:


----------



## gallus (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Alles Gute für Euch!!

Fangt mal für uns Ossis kräftig mit!
Wir dürfen nicht mehr und können die Herbstsaison nur
nur im WWW verfolgen!!!:v


----------



## Aalsucher (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Hallo Mathias,
wie soll ich das denn verstehen,im punkto Ihr dürft nicht mehr?


----------



## Aalsucher (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Übrigens war ich letzten Samstag noch mal in der Apenrader Bucht.Rundum ein schöner Tag.Hab 2 Trutten ans Band bekommen,die aber wieder schwimmen.(schade zu klein)Und ich konnte endlich meine Jungfernfahrt mit dem Belly starten.Man,man das ist ja garnicht so einfach mit fahren und lenken und so(Wind,Strömung).Aber hat richtig Spaß gemacht,hoffe ich kann es bald wieder probieren.
Gruß an alle Jäger und krumme Knüppel
wünscht Stefan aus Stade


----------



## AlBundy (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Moin Stefan,



Aalsucher schrieb:


> Hallo Mathias,
> wie soll ich das denn verstehen,im punkto Ihr dürft nicht mehr?


 
...Schonzeit in Meck/Pomm! :g


----------



## Zacharias Zander (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Moisen...

Bin gerade von meinen leider viel zu kurzen Fehmarntrip mitn Baron zurück!
Heute war einer der Tage,die man lieber wieder ganz schnell vergessen sollte...
Der Baron ist heute Morgen gleich zu Anfang in Katharinenhof bitterböse umgeknickt,so dass er nicht weiter fischen konnte,weil der Fuss ganz dick anschwoll!!Wollen wir mal hoffen,dass er nur verstaucht ist...Gute Besserung mein Bester!!!
Aber das war noch nicht alles, zudem hat noch sein Passat aufn Rückweg schlapp gemacht, wir mussten alle 10km anhalten und 4-5 Liter Wasser fürn Kühler nachkippen,wir haben es aber zum Glück noch bis HH geschafft!!!
So einen schei.. Tag haben wir noch nie erlebt,aber was solls man kann nicht immer gewinnen.
Fische haben wir übrigens  auch nicht gefangen,das wird dann nächstes WE in Angriff genommen...


----------



## xfishbonex (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

na du denn sag dein freund mal alles gute #6und gute besserung 
schade das es so gelaufen ist bei euch :clg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Jo werde ich ihm ausrichten,DANKE!


----------



## gallus (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

@ Aalsucher

Haben in MV seit dem 15.09. Schonzeit..


----------



## zame (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Moin, 

vielleicht ist ja noch einer online!
Würde super gerne am Wochenende (evtl. auch morgen früh) an die Küste fahren, der Wetterbericht schreckt mich aber eher ab. Super starker Wind, besch...eidenes Wetter und wenig Wasser.

Mein Ziel sollte eigentlich Fehmarn werden, meint Ihr da geht was?
Ob Mefo oder Dorsch?:g:g

Würde ich über eine kurze Einschätzung von euch freuen.
Danke


----------



## gallus (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Moin,

Winde aus Süd bis Südwest,,4-5Bft,fährst halt an die Ostküste.
Dann kannste ordentlich werfen!

Ich denke dasz sich beide Fische fangen lassen.


----------



## zame (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Danke Gallus:m

Hatte auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, aber mein Herz liegt eher an der Westküste und das lässt meinen inneren Schweinehund nur noch stärker werden.

Ich vermute mal, dass ich dieses Wochenende aussetze, (oder erst Sonntag angreife#c)

Wünsche euch Allen ein dickes Petri.

Werde mir dann morgen weinend die Fangmeldungen ansehen.#q


----------



## gallus (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

P.S.

Am Sonntag will der Wind sich noch steigern!!


----------



## xfishbonex (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

ich hab mal was für euch |supergri da das wetter ja nicht so gut ist #q
hier ein lecker bissen :g das ihr auch alle schön träumt von den silberbarren  die wir immer und immer wieder jagen tun lg andre #h
viel spaß bein schauen :g
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=vy1y6b1Y2qM


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> das wetter ja nicht so gut ist


#c

das verstehe ich jetzt nicht André....
das Wetter ist doch allerbestens und die Fische sehr beissfreudig......


----------



## julian-dj-200 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

#h Guten Abend...

Noch 3 std und 45 min..  dann muss ich aufstehen und dann geht ab nach Fehmarn...  

Mal gucken was geht... melde mich morgen abend wieder... 

Lg Julian:vik:


----------



## Bondex (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

ich war eben gerade los. Ich weiß nicht ob das auch zählt wenn man am Bach war? #c Jedenfalls ist der Bock genau 70cm lang und 3,5 Kg schwer. Gebissen hat er auf einen 4er Mepps in der Oste bei Brauel bei leichtem angetrübten Hochwasser


----------



## Patty (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Das Petri Heil verkneif ich mir jetzt mal!
Ich könnte kotzen wenn ich einen so wundervollen Fisch im Gras liegen sehen!
Ich denke das jeder aktive Meerforellenangler weiß was ich meine! Es tut mir leid, aber solche Fotos sind hier fehl am Platze und ein Schlag ins Gesicht für jeden Tierfreund!
Patty


----------



## duck_68 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Das Einstellen der Fotos hättest Du Dir verkneifen können....


----------



## Freelander (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



Patty schrieb:


> Das Petri Heil verkneif ich mir jetzt mal!
> Ich könnte kotzen wenn ich einen so wundervollen Fisch im Gras liegen sehen!
> Ich denke das jeder aktive Meerforellenangler weiß was ich meine! Es tut mir leid, aber solche Fotos sind hier fehl am Platze und ein Schlag ins Gesicht für jeden Tierfreund!
> Patty


 

Oh,Mann :v

Ich hoffe nur das er wieder schwimmen durfte,mal ganz davon abgesehen ob die Graslandung heil überstanden hat.:c


----------



## MefoProf (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Immer schön locker bleiben |uhoh:. Ein kräftig gefärbtes Männchen in guter Kondition. Die sind in diesem Zustand ziemlich robust und verkraften einen kurzen Landgang in der Regel ohne Probleme. 

Ich bin allerdings etwas erstaunt, dass der Fisch schon so früh so intensiv gefärbt ist. Sieht so aus, als ob es bald losgeht mit dem Laichgeschäft. Oder vielleicht sind sie schon voll in Gang |kopfkrat. Werden wir ja sehen, wenn wir Ende Oktober mit dem E-fischen anfangen. 

Gruss aus Dk


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht sind sie schon voll in Gang |kopfkrat.


 
Kann schon sein, hier kommt gerade mächtig Wasser runter und das mögen sie ja.

Petri zum Fisch, nette Herbstforelle. Aber müßte der nicht fast 4kg haben? Hast du das Gewicht geschätzt?

Uli


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Hübscher Bock Björn....

und gute Kondition #6

Hoffentlich hast Du jetzt nicht wieder die alljährliche Diskussion
losgetreten 
wann fängt denn in Niedersachsen die Schonzeit an ??


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> wann fängt denn in Niedersachsen die Schonzeit an ??


 
An der Oste am 16.10., also alles leger...

Uli


----------



## loki73 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

moin

xfishbonnex: nettes filmchen
Bondex : petri zu dem tollen fang


----------



## osteangler (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

moin moin,

da muss ich dem sundvogel wiedersprechen: 15.10 

waren gestern zu zweit auf der insel unterwegs, erst bojendorf - hatte bei dem wind und der welle keinen sinn,
danach gings zum huk - haben sich scheinbar alle gedacht...
war aber auch eine schöne angellei dort,

jedenfalls haben wir um 20.00 uhr ohne jeglichen fischkontakt abgebrochen...


----------



## Marcus van K (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

schönes Filmchen.......
und wegen solchen Granaten hab ich mir selber einen Kescher gebaut |rolleyes

allen anderen Petri.........


----------



## Freelander (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Wat is denn nu schwimmt der Bock wieder|supergri.


----------



## Flala - Flifi (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Moin!
Ich war am 3.10. an der Küste. Vormittags habe ich in Weissenhaus mit der Fliege gefischt, wunderlicherweise fast alleine. Ich habe den Starnd etwa vier Stunden lang durchgeackert und hatte einen kleinen Nachläufer auf eine sandfarbene Garnele, sonst nix. Als ich zum Mittagessen am Parkplatz war, begann der große Andrang, und als ich nach einer guten Stunde meine Mittagspause beendete, standen zwischen Parkplatz und Spitze schon elf Angler im Wasser. Das und der etwas aufgefrischte und weiter auf West drehende Wind veranlassten mich zu einem Stellenwechsel.
Also fuhr ich nach Fehmarn rüber, wo ich den Tag erfolglos in Klausdorf beim Blinkern beendete.
Vieeleicht hätte ich doch in WH bleiben sollen, dort wäre eventuell mit dem Blinker mehr gegangen, als ablandig auf Fehmarn.
Ab nächsten Samstag werde ich mich eine Woche auf Nordfünen rumtreiben, unter anderem werden wir einen Æbelø-Tag machen. Dort werden wir hoffentlich erfolgreicher sein.

Gruß und viel Erfolg!


----------



## heck (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Bin gerade zurück, und habe mich trocken gelegt, Wassereinbruch im Schritt, ich glaub ich brauch ne neue Wathose! War aber trozdem super, Wasser von oben und unten |supergri Mein Kumpel hatte zwei untermaßige auf rot-gelben Salty und ich konnte nen schön gefärbten Aufsteiger auf schwarz-roten Snaps landen, übrigens meine erste Mefo und jetzt kommt sie in die Pfanne |bla:
Grüße Heck!


----------



## HD4ever (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

und worauf hast den Steinbutt gefangen ?


----------



## heck (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

hab ich doch gesagt: schwarz-roter Snaps Blinker


----------



## Svenno 02 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



heck schrieb:


> hab ich doch gesagt: schwarz-roter Snaps Blinker


 
Aber das ist doch keine Mefo?!:m
Oder meinst du das ironisch?#h


----------



## elb-angler (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

moin,weiß jemand was momentan am trollegrund läuft.antworten wären nett...


----------



## heck (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Ich glaub mit meiner Mefo wirds noch dauern, vorher fang ich eher noch nen Tunfisch in der Ostsee #6


----------



## Zacharias Zander (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Petri zum Steinbutt,das ist doch auch mal ne angenehme Überraschung...


----------



## Malte (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

@Bondex 

Petri zu Mefo.

Ich würde aber auch auf mehr als 3,5kg tendieren.
Und wenn schon. Klasse Fisch #6


----------



## xfishbonex (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> #c
> 
> das verstehe ich jetzt nicht André....
> das Wetter ist doch allerbestens und die Fische sehr beissfreudig......


 hallo vossi so wie ich das gelesen habe :vik:war das wetter nicht so dolle und die fische hatten auch nicht so richtig bock :q aber alle die los waren #rlg andre


----------



## Malte (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



Patty schrieb:


> Das Petri Heil verkneif ich mir jetzt mal!
> Ich könnte kotzen wenn ich einen so wundervollen Fisch im Gras liegen sehen!
> Ich denke das jeder aktive Meerforellenangler weiß was ich meine! Es tut mir leid, aber solche Fotos sind hier fehl am Platze und ein Schlag ins Gesicht für jeden Tierfreund!
> Patty


Also ein muss ich mal loswerden.

Hier im AB wird jeder noch so kleine Hecht mit Petri,Toll und mit was weiß ich nicht noch allem bejubelt, wenn er mit 2 Drillingen im Maul im Dreck oder Sand liegt.
Und bei sonem Fisch wird gibts dann nen Aufschrei. 

Das versteh ich nicht ganz. #d


----------



## PureContact (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



Bondex schrieb:


> ich war eben gerade los. Ich weiß nicht ob das auch zählt wenn man am Bach war? #c Jedenfalls ist der Bock genau 70cm lang und 3,5 Kg schwer. Gebissen hat er auf einen 4er Mepps in der Oste bei Brauel bei leichtem angetrübten Hochwasser


wunderschöner *Bock* |uhoh:
Klasse Fisch aber leider kein Bock...


----------



## duck_68 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

...nur, dass im Raubischfangtrööt sofort jeder OT gelöscht wird - dort liegen übrigens wieder ein paar kleiner Zander im Dreck - den Kommentar dort verkneife ich mir aber aus o.g. Gründen


----------



## Freelander (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Einmal ganz kurz OT

Wer hat schon mal auf einem Ast gesessen und selbigen hinter sich abgesägt:q:q:q.


----------



## PureContact (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

das Ab ist leider nunmal nur zum stänkern da! Egal ob man nun Waidgerecht mit den Tieren nun umgeht oder nicht, es gibt immer nunmal Leute die sich ihre Meinung nicht verkneifen können...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Gegen was hat Bondex eigentlich verstoßen. 
Hat er irgendwelche Schonzeiten, Maße mißachtet.
Bei den Dänen ist es durchaus normal solche Fische, außerhalb der Schonzeit, mitzunehmen.
Die Hege und die Bestände bei den Dänen sind doch vorbildlich.
Man kann doch nicht jeden Fang an seinen eigenen Vorgaben messen und alles andere verurteilen.

Ralf #h#h#h


----------



## Bondex (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

So jetzt rede ich hier mal!!!
Also es handelt sich eindeutig um einen Bock denn statt Rogen hatte er Milch im Bauch. Um das festzustellen habe ich ihn getötet und aufgeschnitten. Und das ist auch alles OK denn: 1. Haben wir hier noch keine Schonzeit 2. Sind sogut wie alle Meerforellen und auch Lachse bei uns in der Oste zu dieser Jahreszeit so gefärbt 3. Sind Böcke  (zu erkennen äußerlich am Laichhaken...) ohnehin in der Mehrzahl beim Laichgeschäft und durchaus gut im Fleisch und für die Verwertung in der Küche geignet 4. Kann man auch mal einen Fisch entnehmen wenn man aktiv an der Vermehrung dieser Art seit einigen Jahren beteiligt ist. 5. Hätte ich den Fisch genaugenommen laut Fischereiordnung auch nicht zurücksetzen DÜRFEN weil er maßig ist und nicht zur Schonzeit gefangen wurde

Also der Fisch ist mausetot und mußte nicht lange leiden. Auch wenn ich Fisch esse, quäle ich sie nicht unnötig. Also haltet mal schön den Ball flach!
Durch einen entnommenen Fisch stirbt die Art nicht gleich aus nur weil es kurz vor der Schonzeit passiert. Wenn man einen Fisch außerhalb der Schonzeit entnimmt trägt er auch nicht mehr zur Vermehrung bei wenn die Schonzeit gekommen ist! 

Außerdem - wenn man nicht hin und wieder einen Fisch entnehmen würde könnte man sich das Angeln sparen denn dann beschränkt sich der Fischfang und anschließendes Zurücksetzen auf reine Tierquälerei. Ich angele daher nur auf Fische, die mich speisetechnisch interessieren. Daher angele ich auch nicht geziehlt auf Weißfische, Hecht...

Also wenn ich einen leckeren Fisch fange (Meerforellen schmecken mir gut) dann nehme ich ihn auch mit.
Ein paar Happen haben wir uns noch gestern zusammen mit frischen Waldpilzen genehmigt 

Also wer ohne Schuld ist werfe jetzt den ersten Stein oder möge für immer schweigen!


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Moin Bodex. Ich denke mal, dass der Grund des Aufregens in der Braunfärbung der Mefo liegt. Hier an der Küste sind die "Braunen" ja nunmal ganzjährig geschützt! Weißt ja selber... Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das in der Oste so ist mit der Schonzeit, aber sollte auch in der Oste eine ganzjährige Schonzeit sein, dann brauchst Du Dich auch nicht aufregen, dass die anderen sich hier aufregen. Nur mal nebenbei... In der Elbe sind "BRAUNE" Mefos und Lachse auch ganzjährig geschont !!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Hier an der Küste sind die "Braunen" ja nunmal ganzjährig geschützt!



Seit wann denn das bitte ???

Ich muss mich manchmal wirklich über das gesunde Halbwissen wundern, welches durch dieses Forum geistert  #h


----------



## Zacharias Zander (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

@ Sylerpasi


http://www.meerforelle-und-mehr.de/Kustenknigge/kuestenknigge.html

Weisst bescheid...#h


----------



## Zacharias Zander (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Und übrigens, @ MFT-Ralf  |good: !!


----------



## goeddoek (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Na, wird das wieder ein "Popcorn-Thread", aus dem deutlich wird, wer in letzter Zeit fängt und wer nicht ?


@ Bondex

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Petri Heil. Du bist doch lange genug im Board, um diese alljährlich Wiederholung gelassen zu nehmen ;-))


@ Ralf

So sütt dat ut #6:m


----------



## kasimir (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Moin 
Bin gestern von Fehmarn zurück gekommen habe samstag morgen ne blanke60cm gehabt und 2 anfasser als ich sie versorgt habe schnelll nen blick in magen und siehe da nur kleine krabben also abends nochma los fliege mit und zack noch ne kleine 38er die durfte dann wieder schwimmen fazit schönes wochenende fisch ist da leider keine fotos gemacht 
grüsse


----------



## Nordangler (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Björn von mir ein herzlichstes Petri Heil. Schöner Fisch.
Lass dich nicht unterkriegen.


Sven


----------



## Zacharias Zander (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

@ Kasimir,na dann mal Petri !

Ich fahre Mittwoch oder Donnerstag wahrscheinlich nochmal nach Fehmarn hoch,mal sehen was da dann so geht...


----------



## Bondex (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

@ Silverpasi
 Zitat:...aber sollte auch in der Oste eine ganzjährige Schonzeit sein, dann brauchst Du Dich auch nicht aufregen,...

Nein die Schonzeit beginnt bei uns am 15.Oktober. Ich rege mich nicht auf - der Drill war ja aufregend genug, hihi und ich hab´ja nichts Verbotenes getan.


----------



## Blechbüchsentaucher85 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

es is doch wieder mal gaaanz einfach.
es muss jeder selbst wissen, was er für richtig erachtet... und zwar das ganze jahr!
natürlich gibt es vorgaben / gesetzte (die wohl auch noch von bundesland zu bundesland unterschiedlich sind?!?), aber wirklich umsetzten kann die doch an der küste wohl keiner! es is ja kein kleiner see, wo ein aufseher ma schnell in die tasche schaun kann, sondern ein meer, mit wdg wieviel kilometer küste...


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



Bondex schrieb:


> @ Silverpasi
> Zitat:...aber sollte auch in der Oste eine ganzjährige Schonzeit sein, dann brauchst Du Dich auch nicht aufregen,...
> 
> Nein die Schonzeit beginnt bei uns am 15.Oktober. Ich rege mich nicht auf - der Drill war ja aufregend genug, hihi und ich hab´ja nichts Verbotenes getan.



Ok... Ich bin der letzte, der Dir die Mefo nicht gönnt!!! Nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen.... Weitermachen #6#6#6 Dickes Petri noch!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Seit wann denn das bitte ???
> 
> Ich muss mich manchmal wirklich über das gesunde Halbwissen wundern, welches durch dieses Forum geistert  #h



Goootttoooogott Vossiiiimausi! Hab das mit der Elbe verwechselt.... Bin da ja nun öfters als anner Coast! 

Und ausserdem sind die Braunen bei mir ganzjährig geschont!!! Hab ich mich da jetzt rausgewunden??? |kopfkrat:q#h


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Und ausserdem ist das jetzt wieder eine Diskussion, die mich erneut dazu ermutigt, nichts mehr ins AB zu stellen, was mit Fängen zu tun hat!  

Weitermachen...#6#6#6


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

@ Patty, Martin Obelt, Freelander

Jungs, darf ich mal fragen was Ihr denn so für den Fortbestand der Mefos tut?

Björn's Verein ist da seeehr aktiv unter anderem mit E-fischen, Aufzuchtstation, Aussetzen usw. und Björn hilft wo es geht.
Ich glaube nicht dass einer von Euch, dass selbe von sich behaupten kann.

Also wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Sch... halten.

@Björn
geile Nummer! Haste das Wochenende ja noch gerettet.
#h


----------



## Gnilftz (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



Findling schrieb:


> @ Patty, Martin Obelt, Freelander
> 
> Jungs, darf ich mal fragen was Ihr denn so für den Fortbestand der Mefos tut?
> 
> ...




Das beste Posting in diesem Thread. :m

Soviel komprimierten Döntjes, wie in dem Rest des Threads, liest man leider immer öfter hier. #d
Schade eigentlich, es war mal ne ganz nette Truppe hier. 

@ Björn
Dickes Petri, ist n schöner *Bock!* :q


----------



## goeddoek (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



Gnilftz schrieb:


> Das beste Posting in diesem Thread. :m
> 
> Soviel komprimierten Döntjes, wie in dem Rest des Threads, liest man leider immer öfter hier. #d
> Schade eigentlich, es war mal ne ganz nette Truppe hier.
> ...




Oooch, Du - dass ist ja nichts Neues und legt sich wieder :q
Übrigens Forenübergreifend  :q


----------



## Flala - Flifi (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Moin!

@Bondex: Genau so sieht das aus! Ich würde so einen Fisch auch mitnehmen (wenn ich dürfte) und er würde vermutlich kaltgeräuchert am ersten Weihnachtstag die Familie begeistern! (Mein Verein erlaubt nur die Entnahme von blanken Fischen, und dass 180 km von der Flußmündung entfernt|kopfkrat, diese Regelung haben die anderen Vereine, mit denen wir die Strecken gemeinsam befischen allerdings nicht|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat.)

Petri Heil und guten Appetit!

Martin


----------



## Gnilftz (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Übrigens Forenübergreifend  :q



Jo.
Aber nicht ganz so extrem wie hier.


----------



## Freelander (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



Findling schrieb:


> @ Patty, Martin Obelt, Freelander
> 
> Jungs, darf ich mal fragen was Ihr denn so für den Fortbestand der Mefos tut?
> 
> ...


 

Doch kann ich,ich bin auch sehr aktiv:q im Angel-Verein tätig.

Ich tue folgendes für den Fortbestand der Mefo´s alles was unter 40cm lang ist egal ob Silber oder Gefärbt(sowieso) geht bei mir schnellst möglich zurück ins Wasser ohne lange Fotoshoot´s.
Außerdem gehe ich nicht jeden Tag an den Strand auch wenn ich weiß das die Fische gerade im Bereich sind und besacke mich mit 3,4 oder mehr am Tag.
Meine ganz persönliche Fangbegrenzung liegt bei 4 Stck im Monat,weil mehr esse ich sowieso nicht und öfter als 4mal im Monat gehe ich nicht zum Mefofischen.
Das macht pro Angeltag 1 Forelle oder auch mal 2 wenn ich einmal als Schneider nach Hause fahre.Habe ich meine 4 schon nach 2mal angeln zusammen,gehe ich auch nicht mehr los auf Mefo,dann gehe ich eben andere Fischarten angeln,zB Dorsch mit dem Boot oder Brandungsangeln.

Tja, so halte ich das und das mit der Ahnung behalte doch lieber für dich.


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

MOIN FREAKS
konnte am samstag nachmittag ca 17 uhr auf snaps rot/schwarz eine ca 50erin erwischen ohne foto und massband da sie schnell weiter musste#h
ort war rosenfelde bei klarem wasser und wenig wind


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Die Nebenflüsse der Elbe Oste, Este, Aue, Wümme, Luhe etc. haben durch jahrelange Arbeit der ansässigen Angelvereine wieder sehenswerte Meerforellen und Lachsbestände. Im Gegensatz zur schlichten Ostseefischerei sind diese Fische nur im Fluss fangbar, da Meerforellenangeln in der Nordsee nicht möglich ist. Das heißt, das wenn man in einem dieser Flüsse einen Fisch über 45cm fängt, dann ist das ein Auf- oder Absteiger.
Die Fischerei in diesen Flüssen gilt ausschließlich Auf- und Absteigern alles andere ist völlig sinnfrei. Das ist übrigens nichts anderes als als auch an dänischen oder schwedischen Auen und Flüssen.
Das dabei natürlich Fische sind, die stark gefärbt sind liegt in der Natur der Sache. Wenn ich mir überlege, mich Jahre lang in Aufzucht, Renaturierung, Bau von Aufstiegshilfen, Schaffung von Kiesbetten etc zu engagieren und mir möchte dann jemand erzählen, an meiner Angelei sei etwas falsch, dann würde ich auch einen Hals kriegen. Die Schonzeit ist so terminiert, dass das Angeln auf Meerforellen im Fluss ohnehin stark eingeschränkt ist.

Nur mal so zur Klärung der Sachlage.

Uli


----------



## vazzquezz (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



MEERESLEHRLING schrieb:


> MOIN FREAKS
> konnte am samstag nachmittag ca 17 uhr auf snaps rot/schwarz eine ca 50erin erwischen ohne foto und massband da sie schnell weiter musste#h
> ort war rosenfelde bei klarem wasser und wenig wind



Reimer! Da hebe ich doch mal beide Daumen ... :m:m

Wenn Du mir jetzt noch erzählst, daß das quasi eine "Rutenentjungferung" war, freue ich mich doppelt für Dich ...

V.


----------



## Malte (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Ach Männers...

2 Stunden Wedeln entspannt ungemein...
Auch wenn man nix fängt :q


----------



## xfishbonex (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



Malte schrieb:


> Ach Männers...
> 
> 2 Stunden Wedeln entspannt ungemein...
> Auch wenn man nix fängt :q


 #6genau das ist ja hier schlimmer wie auf der arbeit :q lg andre 

Außerdem - wenn man nicht hin und wieder einen Fisch entnehmen würde könnte man sich das Angeln sparen denn dann beschränkt sich der Fischfang und anschließendes Zurücksetzen auf reine Tierquälerei. Ich angele daher nur auf Fische, die mich speisetechnisch interessieren. Daher angele ich auch nicht geziehlt auf Weißfisch(e), Hecht...

Also wenn ich einen leckeren Fisch fange (Meerforellen schmecken mir gut) dann nehme ich ihn auch mit.
Ein paar Happen haben wir uns noch gestern zusammen mit frischen Waldpilzen genehmigt 

Also wer ohne Schuld ist werfe jetzt den ersten Stein oder möge für immer schweigen! 


|good:lg andre


----------



## Bondex (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Es ist in der Tat so daß wir nur entweder am Ende oder kurz vor Begin der Schonzeit diese Fische gezielt befischen können. Das sind manchmal nur 2 oder 3 Wochen wo sie hier sind. Sicher hat sich auch im Sommer mal ein Fisch im Fluß verirrt. Die Chance einen solchen Fisch zu fangen gleicht aber einem sechser im Lotto. Ich habe in über 20 Jahren lediglich 3 Mefos in der Oste gefangen und auch entnommen. Meine erste hatte ich damals für eine Bachforelle gehalten und leider getötet. Damals stand diese Fischart bei uns noch unter Artenschutz. Mir war damals nichtmal bekannt daß es diese Fischart bei uns überhaupt gibt.|rolleyes Seitdem hat mich diese Fischart immer sehr interessiert, trotzdem ist und bleibt es ein Tier und wird für mich nicht zum Fetisch oder gar zu einer Gottheit. Ich habe vor jeder schuppigen Kreatur gleichviel Achtung. Brachsen oder Rotaugen haben genauso ihre Lebensberechtigung...|kopfkrat Aber schmecken tun sie mir nicht so recht:q Ich hab´s versucht|bla:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

@ Pasihasi

ganz schlechter Versuch einer Ausrede, aber weil Du es bist |wavey:



			
				Uli schrieb:
			
		

> .....da Meerforellenangeln in der Nordsee nicht möglich ist.....


auch das halte ich für "eine etwas gewagte" Behauptung 



und jetzt halte ich mich hier besser mal wieder ganz raus.....

will Euch ja nicht den Spaß verderben #h#h


----------



## Fxndlxng (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

@ Freelander

ist ja beeindruckend!! Welch aufopferungsvoller Einsatz... |bigeyes
Da kann man natürlich auch 48 Trutten im Jahr mitnehmen und sich dann über die eine abgeschlagenen braune Trutte von Björn aufregen. Der wirklich etwas für den Fortbestand tut und nebenbei bemerkt im Jahr keine 5 Trutten mit nach Hause nimmt. Einfach nur:|peinlich


----------



## MefoProf (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Moin,

ich war heute Mittag auch mal wieder kurz los, um ein paar Braune zu ziehen |rolleyes. 

Gestern war ich schon für ein Stündchen an der Südseite der Halbinsel, aber nach dem heftigen Sturm am Vortage, schwamm so viel Kraut im Wasser, dass das Fischen nicht so richtig Spass gemacht hat. Konnte trotzdem eine Lütte landen und verlor eine Grössere im Drill. Ich hatte gesehen, wie sie aus dem Wasser sprang und hab natürlich sofort dahin geworfen und beim dritten Nachfassen hing sie dann endlich auch. Aber eben nicht sehr lange.

Heute hab ich mich dann für die andere Seite der Halbinsel entschieden, da der Wind aud Südosten kam und somit der Wind auf der Seite ablandig war. Meine Lieblingsbedingungen |supergri. 
Ich bin dann zu einer Stelle, wo ich schon des öfteren im Herbst grössere Schwärme ausmachen konnte. Und richtig. An der selben Stelle hatte ich wieder einmal das Glück auf einen Schwarm zu treffen. Als erstes biss eine von knapp über 40, die natürlich gefärbt war und wieder schwimmen durfte. Beim nächsten Wurf zappelte ein ebenfalls (schon stark) gefärbtes Männchen an de Angel. Zurücksetzen kam hier so oder so nicht in Frage, da der Einzelhaken das Auge durchbohrt hatte. Das Massband zeigte übrigens 52 cm an und Köder war wie fast immer bei mir der Stripper in 12 g.

Es folgte noch eine silberne Untermassige, danach war der Schwarm weitergezogen. Anscheinend weiter raus ins Tiefe, denn alle Versuche rechts und links von der Stelle blieben erfolglos.

Interessant war diesmal auch wieder, dass man genau an die Stelle werfen musste, um Biss zu bekommen. Ein paar Meter weiter rechts oder links und nicht ein Zupfer. Hatte man die Stelle jedoch getroffen, gab es immer Biss |kopfkrat

Gruss von Fünen


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> @
> auch das halte ich für "eine etwas gewagte" Behauptung
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ist ja prima Herr Schlau, dann würde mich mal interessieren, wo zwischen Weser- und Elbemündung die ganzen Watangler stehen???

Uli


----------



## Itets (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

zwischen Weser und Elbe vielleicht nicht, denn die sind alle auf Sylt oder an der dänischen Nordsee - habe ich gehört  

(stell ich mir schon geil vor auf Sylt: Wolfsbarsch, Hornhecht, Meerforelle und Makrele)


----------



## Gnilftz (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

@ Herr Selberschlau Uli

Wenn Du schon zitierst, dann zitiere auch richtig! 
Von Watanglern zwischen Weser und Elbemündung war nie die Rede, sondern von dieser Behauptung von Dir:

_.....da Meerforellenangeln in der Nordsee nicht möglich ist....._

Und wenn Du mal auf die Seite von Vossi schaust, wirst Du einige Trutten aus der Nordsee entdecken. |rolleyes


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



Gnilftz schrieb:


> @ Herr Selberschlau Uli
> 
> Wenn Du schon zitierst, dann zitiere auch richtig!
> Von Watanglern zwischen Weser und Elbemündung war nie die Rede, sondern von dieser Behauptung von Dir:
> ...


 
Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck einigen ist langweilig. In Niedersachsen und da liegt die Oste nun mal gibt es keine Nordseemefoangelei. Mag ja sein, dass das in SH anders ist, aber wir haben doch hier über den Zusammenhang Oste-Niedersachsen-Mefofischerei gesprochen.

Aber möglicherweise sind wir hier im "Süden" auch einfach nicht elitär genug.

Ich versteh auch nicht so recht, warum ihr euch hier äußert, wenn hier sowieso alle doof sind.

@Bondex
Ich kann es nur noch mal wiederholen, Petri zum geilen Fisch, demnächst habe ich mein Domizil in/bei Selsingen, hoffentlich gelingt mir dort auch mal so ein Fang.

Uli


----------



## Freelander (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



Findling schrieb:


> @ Freelander
> 
> ist ja beeindruckend!! Welch aufopferungsvoller Einsatz... |bigeyes
> Da kann man natürlich auch 48 Trutten im Jahr mitnehmen und sich dann über die eine abgeschlagenen braune Trutte von Björn aufregen. Der wirklich etwas für den Fortbestand tut und nebenbei bemerkt im Jahr keine 5 Trutten mit nach Hause nimmt. Einfach nur:|peinlich


 
Zu meiner Entschuldigung muß ich noch sagen das ich nicht 12 Monate im Jahr auf Mefo fische.Erstmal wegen Schonzeit...usw.Das hatte ich nicht geschrieben.|rolleyes
Also auch im Leben nicht auf die von dir errechnete Zahl an Mefo´s komme.|kopfkrat
Letzte Saison habe ich nur 3Stck entnommen,weil ich auch nur 8mal los war und den Rest Schneider geblieben bin.
Die von mir angegebene Zahl an Mefo´s ist meine persönliche Mindestmenge die ich mir selbst setze,wenn ich vlt.im Herbst und Frühjahr mal losgehe.#h

Also in diesem Sinne weitermachen:g.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



			
				Schlauberger ;) schrieb:
			
		

> und jetzt halte ich mich hier besser mal wieder ganz raus.....



nu'  aber wirklich |supergri


----------



## Gnilftz (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

@ Uli

Alle nicht, aber Dich zähle ich ab heute dazu... #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Na schön, das wir mal drüber gesprochen haben... vermutlich habe ich mich da etwas unklar ausgedrückt, das tut mir dann auch leid, aber ich meinte und Bondex eben auch, die niedersächsiche Küste. Im übrigen habe ich mir Vossis Seite durchaus schon öfter angeschaut.



Gnilftz schrieb:


> Soviel komprimierten Döntjes, wie in dem Rest des Threads, liest man leider immer öfter hier. #d
> Schade eigentlich, es war mal ne ganz nette Truppe hier.


 
Sowas versachtlicht die Geschichte ja nicht wirklich.

Uli


----------



## Zanderlui (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

mensch mensch alle schulferien hier!!!!
sagt bloß keinem das ihr erwachsene menschen seit!!!#q#q
wie ihr euch hier verhaltet ist zum :v:v

reißt euch mal alle wieder zusammen und benehmt euch euren alter entsprechend....
und wenn ihr danach noch zeit habt geht zum angeln aber lasst das rum gezicke hier und gegenseitige beschuldigen für irgendwelche sachen!!!

auf diesen post könnt ihr antworten wie ihr wollt denn gegen die wahrheit kann man eh nicht viel entgegen bringen!!!


----------



## goeddoek (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Jepp - ist schon spannend, dass das Zanderlui, der vom Alter her durchaus der Sohn von Einigen hier sein könnte, die Sache auf den Punkt bringt :q:q

Also Jungs - verschiedene Meinungen kann man durchaus diskutieren ohne den gepflegten Umgangston und damit das Gesicht zu verlieren :m


----------



## xfishbonex (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

hier geht ja die post ab :vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich war heute Mittag auch mal wieder kurz los, um ein paar Braune zu ziehen |rolleyes.
> 
> ...


petri heil warst schon mit der fliegenpeitsche mal los :q oder setz sie schon staub an wieder :q lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Petri zum Steinbutt,das ist doch auch mal ne angenehme Überraschung...



Jo, So ein schönes Rundbutscherl wäre mir auch willkommen. Petri!


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> .....und wenn ihr danach noch zeit habt geht zum angeln aber lasst das rum gezicke hier und gegenseitige beschuldigen für irgendwelche sachen!!!


 
Hast ja recht. Ich war gestern reichlich angezickt und habe das wohl hier mit reingenommen. Dazu kommt, dass ich wohl den einen oder anderen Smilie übersehen haben und Vossis und Gnilftz´ Postings etwas überinterpretiert habe.

Sorry für den "Herrn Schlau", im übrigen schätze ich eure Beiträge hier und woanders sehr.

Uli


----------



## Fxndlxng (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Fein, dann sind wir jetzt alle wieder nett zu einander.
@ Freelander #g

|engel:


----------



## Gnilftz (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Alles Chico Uli! :m


----------



## Bondex (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

@Uli
Danke nochmals für Deinen Beistand.
Ich denke es war so gemeint daß die Forellen aus der Oste durch die Elbe in die Nordsee abwandern. Das ist wohl auch bei den meisten so, einige sind sogar vor Island und vor der britischen Küste gefangen worden. (von uns markierte Fische wurden gefangen und gemeldet) Ich habe mich selber gewundert wie weit die wandern, warum nicht auch in die Ostsee.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Sorry für den "Herrn Schlau", im übrigen schätze ich eure Beiträge hier und woanders sehr.
> 
> Uli



alles klar Uli


----------



## Freelander (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



Findling schrieb:


> Fein, dann sind wir jetzt alle wieder nett zu einander.
> @ Freelander #g
> 
> |engel:


 

Alles Gut,#g


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

so alle wieder lieb :vik:fein und jetzt will ich fotos sehen von euch :g
werde sonntag angreifen wieder :vik:das hab ich meine frau ja noch garnicht erzählt|kopfkrat  lg andre


----------



## Wez (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

@Bondex
Finde das überaus interessant...
Markierte Meerforellen aus der Oste vor Island gefangen??!
Hast du verläßliche Quellen für derartige Fänge? Würde mich ja mal brennend interessieren, ob die MF`s tatsächlich sooo weit wandern wenn sie auf Nahrungssuche sind.
Unmöglich und auszuschließen ist das ja nicht.

Gerne auch per PN
Gruß, Wez


----------



## Reverend Mefo (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> so alle wieder lieb :vik:fein und jetzt will ich fotos sehen von euch :g
> werde sonntag angreifen wieder :vik:das hab ich meine frau ja noch garnicht erzählt|kopfkrat  lg andre




Moin Andre, da ich am Wochenende mal wieder nichtangelnden besuch habe, überlege ich gerade bei einem pils, ob ich sogar morgen vor der arbeit ein stündchen truttenstippen gehe...das habe ich meiner frau auch noch nicht erzählt  . Die wird mich wohl für völlig beknackt halten....


----------



## eddy (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

@ all 
So nun aber wieder zurück zum "ursprünglichen" Thema|supergri
siehe Meerforellenfänge im oktober

War am 7. in WH und hab bis 20:30 gefischt 

leider nur 2 kl.von 30cm und 0 Bartelträger und nur 1 Netz von dem Riff aus nach westen 

lg Eddy


----------



## Der Pilot (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Toller Fisch Bondex!
Ich habe mich auch viel für unsere Bestände eingesetzt und bin noch nicht so schön belohnt worden. Glückwunsch#h
Liebe Nörgler und Neider:
Fahrt doch schön an den Mörrum und sagt da mal Eure kluge Meinung. Ich denke Ihr würdet blauäugig hin fahren und vor allem blauäugig zurück kommen! Mit recht, denn dort versteht man was von sinnvoller Hege, Pflege, und Bewirtschaftung. Ihr solltet zum NABU gehen und Kormorane schützen. Ja, das wäre besser für uns, die Meerforellen und leider auch für die Kormorane.


----------



## xfishbonex (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Moin Andre, da ich am Wochenende mal wieder nichtangelnden besuch habe, überlege ich gerade bei einem pils, ob ich sogar morgen vor der arbeit ein stündchen truttenstippen gehe...das habe ich meiner frau auch noch nicht erzählt  . Die wird mich wohl für völlig beknackt halten....


 na du ich habe es heute erzählt :q sie kuckte nur so |bigeyes|bigeyes und meinte ich tick nicht richtig |supergri gröööööööhl ich meinte wir ticken alle nicht ganz richtig  lg andre 
dir ein petri heil und ich möchte ein geiles foto sehen :vik:von einer granate :q


----------



## Reverend Mefo (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Moin,

Da ich mir vorgenommen habe, hier jeden Monat was themenbezogenes Posten zu wollen, nun also meine frühmorgendliche Fangmeldung für Oktober |supergri

War ne doppelte Premiere, erster Fisch auf Morre Silda, den ich bislang nur mit Hornis bestücken konnte, und erster Fisch, der bei Wurf parallel zum Ufer biss.

Silberblanke Schönheit, nur leider ein kleines Manko in der Länge, die ich auf ca. 35cm schätze gem. 40cm Marke auf Rutengriff...

Aber was soll"s, das ist nun mal der Herbstblues, wenn Mama und Papa in den Flüssen sind. Und kleine Fische werden ja auch mal gross..


Wünsch Euch Tight Lines und blanke Überspringer,

Felix


----------



## xfishbonex (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

moin schade das es bei dir nicht geklappt hat |supergri ich hoffe doch das ich mehr glück habe mit einer granate :mwerde morgen berichten lg andre


----------



## Bellyboater (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

@ Fischbohne

Ich bin sehr zuversichtlich. Wir kriegen das morgen schon irgendwie hin


----------



## Reverend Mefo (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> @ Fischbohne
> 
> Ich bin sehr zuversichtlich. Wir kriegen das morgen schon irgendwie hin




Ja, gebt mal gas! sonst können wir das umbenennen in Grönländerfänge Oktober 2008.

#6


----------



## mefohunter84 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Hatte ja für gestern eine BB-Tour in Steinbeck geplant. Aber leider wurde nichts daraus. 

Meinn BB hatte im Frühjahr irgendwie zu schnell Luft abgelassen. Nach dem Aufpumpen hielt diese nur knap 20 Minuten.
Vor 2 Wochen habe ich dann den Schlauch entnommen und aufgepumpt um zu sehen, wo das Loch ist. Aber die Luft hielt. Kein zischen. Hatte ich vor gut 5 Jahren schon mal, da war das Ventil verkantet. Ventil gerichtet und alles wieder i.O.
Jedenfalls hielt die Luft 2 Tage. Also Luft ablassen und den Schlauch eingezogen. Dann wieder Luft aufgepumt und siehe da.... die Luft hielt wieder 2 Tage.   NA das ließ hoffen. Allerdings nur bis gestern 15:15 Uhr.   Als ich in Steinbeck ankam und die Luft aufgepumt habe, vernahm ich so ein verdächtiges zischen. Sch....................  :e
Das konnte doch nicht war sein!!! #d
Zum Glück hatte ich auch meine Spinnausrüstung eingepackt. Vielleicht aus einer Eingebung heraus! #c
Also das BB wieder verstaut und die Watausrüstung angelegt.
Gegen 16:00 Uhr war ich dann endlich im Wasser. Schon beim 2. Wurf Fischkontakt. Und was war`s???  Ein "Ostseemarlin"!
Und das noch im Oktober. 
Gegen 16:45 Uhr wieder einen Biß, allerdings zeigte mir der Fisch bei seinen Lüftsprüngen, dass er nicht zu den "Schnabeltieren" gehörte. Eine Mefo hatte sich die Springerfliege geschnappt. Sie war sicherlich kaum 45 cm lang. Und Schonzeit haben die Mefos ja auch. Also vorsichtig im Wasser abgehakt und schupps war die Lütte weg! #6
Leider wollten sich die Bartelträger, auf die ich es eigentlich abgesehen hatte, an diesem Abend nicht mehr sehen lassen. So verließ ich den Strand gegen 20:00 Uhr mit dem tollen Gefühl, Ostseeluft geschuppert zu haben! #6 

Nun das ganze noch mal für Statisten:

Wann : 11.10.08 16:00 - 20:00 Uhr

Wo : Steinbeck, Mecklenburger Bucht

Wer : Ich

Wind : 3-4 WSW

Wetter : sonnig

Köder : Snap grün/weis 25 gr. und Springerfliege

Fänge : 1x Horni, 1x Mefo

Horni auf Blinker und Mefo auf Springerfliege


----------



## Bellyboater (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

xfishbonex, Windmaster und ich waren heute an der Ostsee unterwegs. Erste Station war Heiligenhafen, wo jeder seinen Fisch fing. Das heißt, xfishbonex hatte 1, Windmaster hatte 1 und ich hatte 8:q
Nachmittags haben wir an die Ostküste von Fehmarn verlegt. Da ging dann leider nichts mehr

Alles in Allem war es ein sehr schöner Tag an der Küste mit jeder Menge Fisch.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Hi BB ´er,

wie 8 ;+

... nun werd mal konkreter und "Petri" #6:m

Gruß Stephan |wavey:


----------



## Bellyboater (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Ach ja, ich hab vergessen zu erwähnen, das die alle leider nur zwischen 30 und 40cm waren. Außerdem standen die so weit draußen, das mit der Fliege gar nichts ging und wir alles auf Blech gefangen haben.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Hi BBér,

dennoch : "Hut ab" schönes Ergebnis und für die Größe kannst du ja nix.

#6#6#6

Hoffe wir treffen uns demnächst mal wieder an der Küste zum wedeln !!

Gruß Stephan |wavey:


----------



## xfishbonex (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

ja es war affentitten geil heute an der küste :vik:sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt in 3 std 10 fische |bigeyes ich hab das wort immer noch im ohr :q biß |bigeyes fisch |bigeyes nachläufer:q geil einfach geil 
und der hammer war wo wir staberhuk waren :q da ging garnix nur kraut #q und ich war das erste mal da #q und dann erkenne ich noch nicht mal dorschdigger den ich immer nach tips gefragt oder besser gesagt angeschrieben habe #q#q#q was für ein hotspot staberhuk #q#q#q
lg andre


----------



## Malla (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Hatte ja für gestern eine BB-Tour in Steinbeck geplant. Aber leider wurde nichts daraus.
> 
> Meinn BB hatte im Frühjahr irgendwie zu schnell Luft abgelassen. Nach dem Aufpumpen hielt diese nur knap 20 Minuten.
> Vor 2 Wochen habe ich dann den Schlauch entnommen und aufgepumpt um zu sehen, wo das Loch ist. Aber die Luft hielt. Kein zischen. Hatte ich vor gut 5 Jahren schon mal, da war das Ventil verkantet. Ventil gerichtet und alles wieder i.O.
> ...



Hallo Mefohunter,
ich war schon vor 2 Wochen in Steinbeck und hatte mehr Glück mit dem Belly. War anstrengend und die 2 Dorsche in den Morgenstunden waren hart erkämpft (Strecke!!) gebissen hats wie immer wo der Wald Richtung Elmenhorst beginnt. Durchgeschwitzt auf dem PArkplatz kam dann gleich die Parkplatzfee und hat abkassiert. Dachte noch sie würde mich Frühparker vielleicht zwischen den Spaziergängern übersehen.#c
Ich denke bei jetzt merklich kühlerem Wasser müssten Sie doch da sein! Wenigstens bei 5-6m, oder?
Gruß, Malla


----------



## mefohunter84 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

@ Malla, #h

ja, sehe ich auch so, aber wie geschrieben gab es mit der Spinnrute, bezüglich der Dorsche, leider nichts zu holen. 
Aber es  ist ja noch nicht aller Tage abend und ich hoffe ja sehr, daß ich mein BB noch fit bekomme! 
In diesem Sinne viel Petri! #6

Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## Marcus van K (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

hey fishbonex, warst du der Angler mit dem lichten Haar als er seine Mütze abnahm und sich auf den großen Stein nieder ließ? Der hat mir nämlich auch was von 10 mefos erzählt!? War der Typ der da mit seiner Freundinn Steine gesucht hat........

Petri an Rolf und den anderen


----------



## xfishbonex (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



Marcus van K schrieb:


> hey fishbonex, warst du der Angler mit dem lichten Haar als er seine Mütze abnahm und sich auf den großen Stein nieder ließ? Der hat mir nämlich auch was von 10 mefos erzählt!? War der Typ der da mit seiner Freundinn Steine gesucht hat........
> 
> Petri an Rolf und den anderen


 #6bingo ja der war ich der ohne haare :vik:nächstes mal fischt du aber mit |supergri und suchst keine steine lg andre


----------



## Dr. Komix (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Andre, erzähl doch kein Scheiß.
Das waren doch alles nur Hänger!
Sag mal bescheid, wenn du mal wider los ziehst.
Mach dich dann mal platt wie immer!

LG,

m


----------



## xfishbonex (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Andre, erzähl doch kein Scheiß.
> Das waren doch alles nur Hänger!
> Sag mal bescheid, wenn du mal wider los ziehst.
> Mach dich dann mal platt wie immer!
> ...


er lebt ja noch :vik:in 14tagen starte ich wieder den sonntag #6eintragen in kalender lg andre


----------



## goeddoek (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> #6bingo ja der war ich der ohne haare :vik:nächstes mal fischt du aber mit |supergri und suchst keine steine lg andre



Wieso ? Habt ihr Beide ohne Haare gefischt |kopfkrat|supergri|supergri

Kleiner Scherz, Andre #h

Deine Fliegen sind unterwegs #h


----------



## bamse34 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Moin Moin!!!

Wer: Ich
Wo: Kieler Innenförde
Wann: Heute 18.30-20.30
Köder: Schwarze Fliege vom Dänen
Fänge: 1 mal Mefo ca 35cm(schwimmt wieder)

Habe gerade meine erste Mefo mit der Fliegenrute Gefangen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Habe noch eine nach kurzem Kontakt verloren!! Ich bin süchtig!!!!!!#h:k

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Hi Bamse,

dann mal "Petri" zur ersten Fliegenmefo !!!

Nu kommst du nicht mehr los davon ... 

Gruß Stephan  #h


----------



## goeddoek (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Ich bin süchtig!!!!!!#h:k
> 
> Gruß Sebastian




Jepp - und Heilung ist nicht in Sicht :q

Von mir auch 'n dickes Petri Heil und Willkommen im Club der Infizierten :m


----------



## xfishbonex (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

hallo bamse 
mir ging es genau so :vik:wo ich meine erste mefo gefangen hatte auf fliege :k:k was für ein drill an der peitsche :k:k egal wie groß sie sind :qes ist der absolute hammer :viketri heil dazu 
und jetzt wünsche ich dir ne 50 #6und mir ne 60 auf fliege :q
denn ich habe noch keine maßige bekommen auf der fliegenpeitsche #q
aber ich weiß das es dieses jahr klappt mit einer granate |supergri|supergri besonders mit meinen neuen fliegen :vik::vik:lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Wieso ? Habt ihr Beide ohne Haare gefischt |kopfkrat|supergri|supergri
> 
> Kleiner Scherz, Andre #h
> 
> Deine Fliegen sind unterwegs #h


so und jetzt zu dir :q
ich fische immer ohne haare :g ich mag das nicht wenn die immer durch den wind wehen |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
 deswegen alles ab #6
noch mal danke danke danke für die fliegen :k die nächste mefo die ich damit fange :k die taufe ich mit dein namen und laß sie wieder schwmmen :k ich hoffe doch das es kein überspringer ist #q#q#q versprochen 
lg andre freu mich schon auf die dinger #h


----------



## bamse34 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Moin Moin!

Wann:15.10 18.30-20.30Uhr
Wo:Kieler Förde
Wer:Ich+Gärtner
Köder:Ich Fliege, Gärtner Blech
Fänge: Nur eine kleine Kurz vor der Landung verloren!

Heute das gleiche! Ich habe jetzt schon etliche Fischkontakte gehabt aber nur eine Forelle und heute einen Dorsch mit der Fliege landen können! Irgendetwas mach ich falsch! Oder ist es beim Fliegenfischen normal, so viele Bisse zu "vernageln" oder auch gehakte Fische zu verlieren?? 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## magnus12 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> ! Irgendetwas mach ich falsch! Oder ist es beim Fliegenfischen normal, so viele Bisse zu "vernageln" oder auch gehakte Fische zu verlieren??



Moinsen,

sind noch viele Hornies im Wasser, auch um die Uhrzeit. Und Heringe. Davon abgesehen ist es einen Versuch wert, einfach weiterzustrippen bis der Fisch hängt und erst dann die Rute anzuheben. Leichter geschrieben als getan, aber der "Strip-strike" erfreut sich großer Beliebtheit. 

Beim Blinkern hat man ja auch viele Stupser, auf die man am besten garnicht reagiert, zumindest nicht mit Anhieb.

Habt Ihr auch (schon) maßige blanke Fische in der Förde?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## bamse34 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Moin Magnus!

Habe wenig aus der Förde gehört! Wenn dann meisten klein oder braun aber Außnahmen sind ja immer drin! Weiter draußen zwischen Heidkate und Hohenfelde sollen schöne blanke Fische gefangen worden sein,aber geredet wird viel!
Nochmal zu meinem Problem! werde mal versuchen ruhig zu bleiben und weiter zu Strippen. Werde die nächsten Tage mal weiter nach draußen! 
Melde mich wenn es Fänge gibt. 
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## xfishbonex (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

hallo bamse 
ich hab den fehler auch immer wieder gemacht #q sobald ich ein ruck spührte in der rute |supergri habe ich die fliegenpeitsche auch gleich angehoben #q dadurch habe ich schon fische verloren #q jetzt muß ich echt mich ansträngen das nicht zu tun |supergri den mist hab ich vom zanderangeln |supergri ein ruck anschlag #q 
lg andre viel glück


----------



## vazzquezz (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> den mist hab ich vom zanderangeln |supergri ein ruck anschlag #q



Wobei das übertriebene Anschlagen auch nur 'n Hype von Blinker & Co ist! @Andre: Achte mal drauf, wievielen 50er Zandern Du mit den Haken Gaumen-/Schädelplatte zerha(c)kst, bzw wieviele Haken im Nasenbereich durch den Knochen wieder rauskommen! Ist zwar schön daß Du sie dann zurücksetzt, aber nur für die Krabben ... 

->Back to topic!

V.


----------



## schwerinchris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Hallo Andre,

nächstes mal komme ich mit.
Aber nur wenn ich sagen kann wo`s hingeht:m
Ich kann mich so schlecht mit diesem Wasserübungsgelände
anfreunden. Bin da von der Ostsee Anderes gewohnt.

War ja letzte Woche auch los und naja siehst ja....

MfG Chris


----------



## xfishbonex (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

na baby nächsten sonntag gehts wieder los #h lg andre


----------



## macmarco (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Und ich diesen Sonntag :m:g


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Moinsen, Vaddi war unterwegs....

Wer: Ich
Wo: zwei nette Inseln in der dänischen Südsee...
Wann: Von Samstag bis heute
Köder: Stripper und 2mal Snaps Spezial
Fänge: 17 oder 18 mal Mefo zwischen 35 und 60cm

Bei insgesamt 5 Angeltagen zwischen je 2 bis max 5 Stunden konnte sich das Ergebnis sehen lassen. 5 Fische sind in die Küche gegangen, der Rest wartet auf mich im Frühjahr. Ein traumhaftes Revier in absolut toller Natur. Ein Strand, eine Bucht zum verlieben mit 5km Superstrecke und das beste ist, ich war immer allein da, nur gestern Abend kam ein dänischer Feierabendangler dazu.
Zum ersten Mal habe ich mir einen Watstock gewünscht. Alle Fische waren silber-blitze-blank, bis auf eine 35er! die braun angefärbt war. Die 60er hatte keinerlei Laich- oder Milchansatz und hätte in besserer Kondition sein können.

Zwei richtig gute Fische habe ich noch verloren, dass war etwas ärgerlich.

Uli


----------



## Thomas090883 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahr morgen früh an die Küste, ich denke mal nach Sierksdorf.
Wenn Jemand mit möchte kann er sich ja gerne melden.
Wolllte so gegen 7 Uhr los.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

sundvogel 
petri heil zur traum strecke #6

und thomas bitte bericht morgen mit foto :q lg andre


----------



## Freelander (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Andre das muß doch irgendwann mal klappen mit uns:q#h


----------



## xfishbonex (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

wie gesagt nächsten sonntag greife ich an schnuckel :vik:
lg andre


----------



## Hansen fight (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich fahr morgen früh an die Küste, ich denke mal nach Sierksdorf.
> Wenn Jemand mit möchte kann er sich ja gerne melden.
> ...


 Wünsch Dir einen Blitzeblanken Überspringer
Gruss Christoph


----------



## Smallmouth (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Verspätete Meldung

Wer: Ich und Jenzi
Wo: nettes Riff bei Dahme 
Wetter/Wind : teils , teils und 3-4 aus NNW , viel Wasser 
Wann: 17.10.08 , 17:00 - 19:30
Köder:  Gno 20 gr. rot/schwarz 
Fänge: 3 x Mefo zwischen ca.35,40  und genau 62 cm .

Super Abend am Riff mit einer ''Hammer Strömung'' ,
selbst auf einigen Stellen am Riff zog es einen die Füsse weg ,als dann die s.g. ''19:00 Uhr Wellen''kamen  hatten die 
Kollegen auf dem Außenriff ''Kellenhusener Seite'' wohl einige Probleme mit dem Rückmarsch .
Ich hoffe Ihr seid ,wenn auch nicht trocken , aber heil angekommen.

Frage an euch Alle : Wo ist der leckere Beifang Dorsch ,
selbst bei den Verhältnissen am Freitag kam nur ein Winzling in Wurfweite .

Tight Lines


----------



## Flala - Flifi (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Moin!

Ich bin gerade zurück von einer Woche Familienurlaub mit zwei Familien auf Nord-Fünen. Erstaunlicherweise ist der zweite Familienpapa, Henning, ebenfalls Mefoangler:g, sodass wir uns gelegentlich am späten Nachmittag mal für ein paar Stunden absetzten. Auch Hennings Sohn wurde erfolgreich infiziert.
 Wir hatten die ganze Woche schwachen bis mäßigen Wind aus Süd bis West, kaum Regen, manchmal fast zuviel Sonne. 
Gefischt haben wir bei Egebjergård, Flyvesande, Enebærodde und einen Tag auf Æbelø, Henning und sein Sohn mit Spinnrute und ich mit der Fliegenpeitsche.
Die Spinnfischer konnte recht oft mit einzelnen kleinen Grönländern anbandeln, von denen nur zwei aufgrund ihrer Größe die Küche erreichten. Mir blieb bis zu unseren letzten paar Angelstunden am Freitag morgen eine Fettflosse verwehrt, wofür mich jedoch eine leckere 49er entschädigte, die ich auf den letzten Drücker auf eine graue Magnus in Gr. 8 erlegte.
Für eine große Überraschung sorgten fünf feine Köhler (ja, definitiv keine Verwechselung) zwischen 35 und 40 cm, die wir an der Nordostspitze von Æbelø erwischten (zwei auf meine Garnelenfliege, drei auf Hennings weißen Thor-Blinker). Zu unserem Æbelø-Trip stelle ich, wenn ich die Fotos habe, eventuell noch einen ausführlichen Bericht hier rein.
Insgesamt ein herrlicher Urlaub, den wir sicherlich mal wiederholen werden.

Gruß und stramme Leinen!  #h

Martin


----------



## bamse34 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Wann: Heute immer wieder!
Wer: Ich + Gärtner
Wo: Kieler Förde und Umgebung
Köder: Ich/Fliege Gärtner/Blech(Mörre silda,Stripper)
Fänge:Gärtner 1mal Blank 56cm, Ich 5 mal Leo zwischen 10cm und 40cm

Die Blanke gleich heue morgen auf rot/silbernen MS 10g ansonsten bis 18.00 tote Hose. Dann noch die Zwergdorsche. Ich arbeite weiter an der ersten Maßigen!

Schönen Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

War letztes WE von Kegnaes bis Flensburg unterwegs.
1 Aussteiger und 2 Fische gelandet.
Die Kleine 48 die Grössere 53 cm.
Köder Gladsax Wobbler 16 Gramm und Boss Blinker 12 Gramm.
Samstag wars recht ruppig vom Wind her, Sonntag morgen war Ententeich, gegen Mittag wurde es wieder ungemütlich.


----------



## benkk (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Hallo,
 will morgen an die Küste mit Blech auf Mefo.
Wer kann mir sagen wo ich hin muss.

Boerni


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Ostsee!


----------



## Blechbüchsentaucher85 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

wohin??? |kopfkrat

hm, am besten.... also nur so meine meinung...


ANS WASSER #c


wär bestimmt schon ma ne gute wahl


(ok, war schon einer schneller)


----------



## benkk (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Gibts auch Meerforellen in der Nordsee ?
Ostsee Natürlich Deutschland sowieso.

Boerni


----------



## Blechbüchsentaucher85 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

... ok, joke beiseite. aber du solltest doch ungefähr ne region wissen, wo du hin willst. (z.b. in abhängigkeit wo du wohnst)


----------



## xfishbonex (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

ein klares ja :g lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Lecks Mia Marsch,

Da is  man mal ein paar Tage nich da, und schon fangen Sie an allen Ecken!

Petri Boyz!

:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

na du warst du nicht angeln :q ich werde sonntag angreifen wieder mal sehen :q werde meine neuen fliegen mal testen die ich bekommen habe :k
danach hoffe ich doch das ich endlich meine maßige forelle zeigen kann hier #q die ich mit der fliegenpeitsche erwische :vik:lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> na du warst du nicht angeln :q ich werde sonntag angreifen wieder mal sehen :q werde meine neuen fliegen mal testen die ich bekommen habe :k
> danach hoffe ich doch das ich endlich meine maßige forelle zeigen kann hier #q die ich mit der fliegenpeitsche erwische :vik:lg andre




Nee, ich war ne woche auf Rügen, Kap Arkona, und kurz vor der Abreise fiel mir ein, dass da ja Schonzeit ist |kopfkrat und denn hab ich die Angel lieber zusause gelassen. Und Die Woche war Megastress, muss evtl. Arbeiten am WE.

Wo geht Ihr denn angreifen? Nimmsta die neuen Omo Borsten?


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Was ist das jetzt eigentlich für ein Thread hier? Allgemeiner Laberthread oder Mefofangthread? Als wir seinerzeit abgestimmt haben, ging es darum sich zu den Fängen auch mal äußern zu können.

So wie das jetzt hier läuft nervt das etwas.

Macht doch einen Mefolaberthread auf.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

So,wir fahren gleich zu viert bis Dienstag nach Fehmarn.Wir haben ein Haus in Marienleuchte direkt am Strand gemietet.Wir wollen zwar hauptsächlich abends schön Brandungsangeln und ne Kleinboottour machen,aber die ein oder andere Morgenstunde wird natürlich dem Mefofischen gewitmet...Ich werde Dienstag Abend oder Mittwoch berichten,wie es war!!!


----------



## benkk (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Hallo erstmal
war nun Gestern in Dazendorf an der >OSTSEE> mit Tom.
Gefangen haben wir  1 Mefo35 (schwimmt wieder) Tom, 1 Dorsch 61 (ich auf Hansen Pilgrim) und jedemenge Bisse und Aussteiger.
Wetter war super leichter Wind aus Süd/West Sonnenschein und klares Wasser.

Boerni


----------



## xfishbonex (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Was ist das jetzt eigentlich für ein Thread hier? Allgemeiner Laberthread oder Mefofangthread? Als wir seinerzeit abgestimmt haben, ging es darum sich zu den Fängen auch mal äußern zu können.
> 
> So wie das jetzt hier läuft nervt das etwas.
> 
> Macht doch einen Mefolaberthread auf.


 bleib mal ganz locker 
zeig doch deine fang erfolge |supergri wir freuen uns darüber :kund wenn dich das nervt wie gesagt  schaue hier nicht rein oki doki lg andre #6


----------



## xfishbonex (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Wo geht Ihr denn angreifen? Nimmsta die neuen Omo Borsten? 
__________________


hallo wir fahren richtung fehmarn 
klar nehme ich die omo borsten :vik:die hat er toll gemacht :k jetzt müssen die nur noch die mefos anlocken |supergri|supergri|supergri die granaten natürlich |supergri lg andre


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

@Zacharias Zander

Viel Spass auffe Insel.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> kund wenn dich das nervt wie gesagt  schaue hier nicht rein oki doki lg andre #6



hey Uli

Guckst Du einfach hier rein   #h#h


----------



## phil-sell (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

sorry - wie kam ich bloß auf die idee...


----------



## Marcus van K (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



phil-sell schrieb:


> Hallo Männer!
> 
> möchte eine neue Art des Meerforellenwobblers/Blinkers designen, mit Farbenarten, die garantiert noch keine Meerforelle gesehen hat...brauche dringend alte oder bis dato unfängige Spökets, Gladsaxwobbler und Snaps Blinker. Kaufe auch größere Mengen.
> 
> Wer jemanden kennt oder selbst nen Haufen alter Lures dieser Gattungen hat, der kann sich gerne an mich wenden- er bekommt dann auch nen bischen Kohle und einen der Prototypen.



wo kann man die denn käuflich erwerben?


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> hey Uli
> 
> Guckst Du einfach hier rein   #h#h




#h#h#h Ich weiß, jetzt wird hier ja sogar noch Wobblertuning angeboten, tiptop.#h#h#h

Nun ja man kann ja auch ganz woanders gucken.

Bye the way, wo wir gerade dabei sind, ich benötige so einen Standmixer, der die Messer unten so hat, dass er auch mal eine Banane kleinhächseln kann. Vannillinzucker und Milch dazu und fertig ist der leckere Shake.

Am liebsten in Chrom...#h#h#h

Weiß jemand wo man so ein Teil günstig schießen kann?

Gruß Uli


----------



## AlBundy (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

... Uli, ich versteh dich gut! ... |good:

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Laber laber Rhabarber.
Ich bin gerade auch voll am mischen und habe eine noch viel bessere Farbe gefunden, die mindestens doppelt so viel fängt wie oben angegeben.
Schickt die Blinker also besser an meine Adresse.


----------



## Bellyboater (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Was ist denn hier jetzt los? Wollen wir hier jetzt noch nen Blinkertausch und AufkaufThread draus machen, oder was?

Ich kann mich da Uli nur anschließen. Versucht doch wenigstens beim Thema zu bleiben!!!

@Uli

guck doch mal hier
http://www.buycentral.de/slp.do?s=Mixer
Vielleicht ist da ja was bei.|wavey:


----------



## Christian D (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Na da sind wir ja gespannt, welche "revolutionäre" Farbe das noch sein soll...schaue ich mir mittlerweile die Farbpalette der Hersteller an, ergeben sich mir doch erhebliche Zweifel....:vik:

Zurück zum Them: war jeute in der Flensburger Aussenförde unterwegs. Insgesammt mit 2 Mann 5 Fische (released).Interessant: Bisse erfolgten nur auf tiefgeführte Streamer (Tungsten) an sinkendem Schusskopf.


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> @Uli
> 
> guck doch mal hier
> http://www.buycentral.de/slp.do?s=Mixer
> Vielleicht ist da ja was bei.|wavey:



Superlink! Der Gastroback gefällt mir funktional und auch vom Design her wirklich gut. Ein wenig teuer, aber gut...

Noch mal kurz zum Threadthema, Dienstag hatte Windmaster seine Bellypremiere. Gemeinsam mit Zottelsteffen und mir, hat er sich auf das weite baltische Meer gewagt, um die Flecktarnräuber zu jagen.

Kurzum beim dritten Wurf und nach ca. 21 jungfräulichen Paddelschlägen, tanzte Baggi den Truttentango. Ein blitzeblanker 60er Fisch, dessen Art sehr schwer zu identifizieren war, schnappte sich den Blinker und tanzte bei meinem und Steffens Gezohle den Schwanzflossentanz. Vier- fünfmal sprang der tolle Fisch aus dem Wasser, bis er nach tatsächlich ungewöhnlich hartem Fight gelandet werden konnte. Der Fisch war für seine Kraft erstaunlich schlank. Er zeigt reichlich Merkmale zweier verschiedener Fischarten.

Interessante Sache und nochmal Petri.

Uli


----------



## Werner Kampmann (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

war gestern bei schönstem wetter von 17.00 - 18.30 in heiligenhafen am wasser. leider war zeitlich nicht mehr drin. für ein paar würfe mit meiner neuen rute sollte es jedoch reichen. bereits nach 2 würfen hatte mein kollege fischkontakt und die erste untermassige lag im kescher. es ging direkt weiter mit einem aussteiger wenige minuten später, der nach erneutem anwerfen doch noch gelandet werden konnte. leider ebenfalls untermassig. dann war ich endlich an der reihe, natürlich auch zu klein #d.
dennoch sehr schönes angeln mit viel fischkontakt in kurzer zeit und optimalen testbedingungen für das neue gerät, mit dem ich hochzufrieden bin!


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

wir waren heute los |supergri von 7 uhr bis 15 uhr wir konnten insgesamt 4 fische erwischen |supergri davon waren 3 untermaßig #q hansenfight konnte aber noch eine schöne blitz blanke 53 erwischen auf blech :mich hatte auf fliege leider 2 aussteiger #q und auf blech hatte ich noch mal 2 hammer harte biße 
lg andre


----------



## macmarco (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Dann mal dickes Petri...da hat sich ja deine Vorfreude auf heute voll gelohnt Andre #6


----------



## mefohunter84 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Moin André, #h

auch von mir ein kräftiges *Petri Heil* !!!
Aber an der Fehlbissquote auf Fliege mußt du noch dran arbeiten! #6
Ich hatte bisher, und es waren meine letzten drei Bisse bezüglich der Meerforelle überhaupt, alle auf Springerfliege. Aber alle saßen top im Maulwinkel. #6
Du hast also noch "Potenzial"!!! :q #6 #h


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Aber an der Fehlbissquote auf Fliege mußt du noch dran arbeiten! #6


hallo rolf mein problem ist immer ich schlage viel zu früh an :vund strippe nicht weiter wenn ich ein zucken merke in der rute :vdeswegen verkacke ich zuviel #d ich darf nicht zu aufgeregt sein :q:q:q wenn ich ein zucken merke :q:q:q immer schön cool bleiben :q
aber irgenwann bekomme ich das auch hin  wenn ich rentner bin #6
lg andre


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Andre, trotzdem dickes Petri, das wird schon so wie du rackerst.

Gruß Uli


----------



## goeddoek (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Petri Heil Andre #6:m

Welche Fliege hast Du denn gefischt ?  :q


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

hallo sei nicht böse auf deine hatte ich leider nicht die bisse :q:q:q
lg andre


----------



## goeddoek (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Moin Andre |wavey:

Bin nicht böse, nur neugierig :m


----------



## mefohunter84 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Fairerweise muß ich gestehen, daß ich die Fliege als "Springerfliege" fische! 
Aber einen Anschlag mußte ich dennoch nie setzen. Vielleicht liegt es auch am Haken. #c
Da ich die Springerfliege von einem Angelfreund bekommen habe, kann ich leider keine Auskünfte über den Haken geben. 
Ich weis nur, daß die Dinger Silberfarbend sind und verdammt spitz!!! #6


----------



## Reverend Mefo (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Moin Andre,

Sack Du! Bin ja ein bisschen neidisch, weil ich es eben mal wieder nicht ans Wasser geschafft habe und dementsprechend ziemlich down war.

Also nochmal Petri zu den Trutten, und es wird sicher noch ma krachen dieses Jahr!


----------



## Malte (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> und es wird sicher noch ma krachen dieses Jahr!


Aber hoffentlich nicht die Rute |rolleyes


----------



## Zacharias Zander (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Wann : 26.10.08 10-13 Uhr und 27.10.08 7-11Uhr

Wo : Fehmarns Nordküste

Wer : Seesternede,der Baron,Kasimir Karausche und ich

Wind/Wetter : ca,3 Bft aus Süd/West,leicht bewölkt

Köder : Diverse Blinker mit Springerfliege

Fänge : Seesternede eine gefärbte ca. 50er,der Baron eine untermaßige,Kasimir 2 untermaßige und ich 1 Horni
(alle Fische schwimmen natürlich wieder,deshalb keine Fotos)

2 von den 3 untermaßigen haben auf die Springerfliege gebissen...
Der Baron und ich haben noch jeweils eine im Drill verloren,die beide bestimmt maßig waren...


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

petri heil 
ihr mefos jäger :g
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

hallo leute :g es ist bald november :q und es kommen 2 neue dvd 
raus |bigeyes das geheimniss der meerforelle 3 und 4 :vik: wieder spinn fischen 
und fliegen fischen |bigeyes
da ich in november geburstag habe könnt ihr ja alle zusammen legen :q
und mir die schenken :vik:
hier schon mal ein vorgeschmack lg andre http://www.salar.dk/filmkliphh4.html


----------



## fischlandmefo (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo leute :g es ist bald november :q und es kommen 2 neue dvd
> raus |bigeyes das geheimniss der meerforelle 3 und 4 :vik: wieder spinn fischen
> und fliegen fischen |bigeyes
> da ich in november geburstag habe könnt ihr ja alle zusammen legen :q
> ...



Moin Moin,also ich überweise Dir einen Euro wenn Du mir schreibst wo,wann und wie ich an dieses saugeile Filmchen rankomme...!!!|supergri Den ersten Teil hab ich schon ein paar mal inhaliert,mensch mensch da hälts einen kaum noch auf dem Sofa!!! Also Gruß vom Fischland!!!                    
 PS.Wir haben ja gerade Schonzeit,aber dann hoffe ich ja mal wieder was mit Foto posten zu können....|rolleyes|supergri:q!!!


----------



## GuidoOo (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Moin,
Petri an alle...
Ich war Montag auch 1 1/2 Stunden am Wasser...Genau an der Küste von Schönberg...
Konnte keinen einzigen Biss verbuchen...zudem riss mir beim eigentlich letzten Wurf auchnoch der Hansen Fly ab =(
Aber das Schlimmste war, dass wir von 13-16 Jährigen mit STEINEN beworfen wurden...Irgendwo hört der Spaß auch auf...
Mfg Guido!


----------



## Kasimir Karausche (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Moin leute..

sagt mal wie sieht denn bei euch dieses jahr mit untermaßigen aus? ich hab das gefühl das verdammt viele lütte unterwegs sind. bei mir waren 8 von 15 waren zu klein und ich hatte leider nich das glück ne 'große' (ü 60) zu fangen. ist schon ärgerlich wenn man an einem tag 3 mefos fängt und doch ohne fisch nach nach hause geht.
wie ist denn euer verhaltniss von unter-bzw maßigen fischen?


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

hallo kasimir 
zuzeit ist überall der kindergarten in der gange :q wir haben auch sehr viele gefangen und wie ich gehört hatte hat einer am tag 12 untermaßige gefangen :g kommt zeit kommt rat :mlg andre


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Schließe mich den Vorrednern an... habe deswegen meine Aktivitäten etwas in Richtung Leofang umgestellt.
Die großen Forellen kommen schon noch, aber im Moment  #c

Piet


----------



## Malte (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*



Kasimir Karausche schrieb:


> wie ist denn euer verhaltniss von unter-bzw maßigen fischen?


8 von 10 Fischen sind zwischen 25 und 40cm, und eine von 20 ist über 50cm.


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

hallo fischlandmefo 
unter den link kannst du sie dir bestellen lg andre


----------



## Kasimir Karausche (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

12 an einem tag...da hat man ja echt irgendwann kein bock mehr! ich hatte dieses ja einmal 5 untermaßige in dk an einem tag, das fand ich schon frech |bla:
naja ist ja letztendlich in gutes zeichen das soviele kleine unterwegs sind!! schöne vorstellung in 10 jahren 12 ü 60 an einem tag rauszuholen....|rolleyes


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*



Kasimir Karausche schrieb:


> 12 an einem tag...da hat man ja echt irgendwann kein bock mehr! ich hatte dieses ja einmal 5 untermaßige in dk an einem tag, das fand ich schon frech |bla:
> naja ist ja letztendlich in gutes zeichen das soviele kleine unterwegs sind!! schöne vorstellung in 10 jahren 12 ü 60 an einem tag rauszuholen....|rolleyes


 |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri grööööööööööhl |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MefoProf (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo kasimir
> zuzeit ist überall der kindergarten in der gange :q wir haben auch sehr viele gefangen und wie ich gehört hatte hat einer am tag 12 untermaßige gefangen :g kommt zeit kommt rat :mlg andre




12 Untermassisge an einem tag |bigeyes|uhoh:. So viele hab ich noch nicht einmal auf das ganze Jahr verteilt. Das ist genau einer der Gründe, warum ich Anfang Oktober die Fischerei einstelle. Das soll jetzt keine Kritik sein, lediglich ein Denkanstoß |rolleyes

Gruss aus DK


----------



## Reverend Mefo (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Moin Kasimir,  bei mir isses auch ca. 1:4, wobei ich da das gesetzliche Mindestmass von 40 ansetze...Hoffentlich it das nur der Vorbote für ein gutes MefoJahr in 2 jahren Ö)


----------



## Kasimir Karausche (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

...hmm ich fang die gleichen dann lieber in 10 jahren (hab übrigens alle meine untermaßigen dieses jahr auch mit 150 g krallenblei in K form in der schwanzflosse markiert  wie auch immer, z.zt. läuft moere weiß/grün mit orangener garneler als beifänger echt knorke...jedenfalls für U. 40


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

In 10 Jahren aus ner 20er ne Ü60?
Die 20er ist in 2 Jahren Ü60 und Meefos von 10 Jahren gibts kaum. Ich habe einmal eine Rückfangstatistik aus der Meefoforschung gelesen, dort waren die ältesten Fische 9 Jahre alt.

Warum fischt ihr allerings an einer Stelle weiter, wo ihr soviel Untermaßige fangt?


----------



## Zacharias Zander (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Warum fischt ihr allerings an einer Stelle weiter, wo ihr soviel Untermaßige fangt?

Im Moment war es an allen Stellen wo wir waren so,dass man sehr viele untermaßige gefangen hat.Im Frühjahr hab ich sowas noch nicht erlebt...Aber ich höre sicherlich nicht mitn fischen auf und fahre zurück nach HH,nur weil ich jetzt mal ein paar untermaßige gefangen habe!!!!


----------



## Blechbüchsentaucher85 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

gibts denn hier keinen, der schon ma gezählt hat, wie alt seine mefo war?


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Schade eigentlich,
denn von den gehakten Untermaßigen geht sicher 50% drauf. Wenn man sich jetzt etwas zurückhält, haben viele der Fische im April schon ihre 40cm. Ich will niemanden etwas einreden und jeder sollte es für sich selbst entscheiden. Aber hier wird bei bestimmten Fischen oder bei einer etwas größeren Entnahme soviel gesülzt, dass dieser Punkt sicher einmal angesprochen werden darf.


----------



## Fxndlxng (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Wenn man merkt, dass man im "Kindergarten" fischt wechselt man die Stelle und fertig! Was ist so toll daran untermaßige Fische zu fangen um sie dann verletzt wieder zu releasen? Sollte doch einleuchten, oder?


----------



## MefoProf (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Warum fischt ihr allerings an einer Stelle weiter, wo ihr soviel Untermaßige fangt?
> 
> Im Moment war es an allen Stellen wo wir waren so,dass man sehr viele untermaßige gefangen hat.Im Frühjahr hab ich sowas noch nicht erlebt...Aber ich höre sicherlich nicht mitn fischen auf und fahre zurück nach HH,nur weil ich jetzt mal ein paar untermaßige gefangen habe!!!!




Moin,

natürlich ist es jetzt fast überall so aus, daß man hauptsächlich Untermassige fängt. Der größte Teil der maßigen Fische befindet sich zu dieser Jahreszeit nun einmal in den Auen um zu laichen. Deshalb sind jetzt in erster Linie die noch nicht geschlechtsreifen Forellen an der Küste anzutreffen. 

Dazu kommen natürlich noch gefärbte Fische, die entweder kurz vor dem Aufstieg stehen oder bereits abgelaicht haben. 

Natürlich kann man auch noch die sogenannten Überspringer an der Küste treffen, aber die sind nun wirklich nicht besonders zahlreich. Das heisst, man muss viele Untermassige und gefärbte Fische fangen, um einen guten Fisch zu erbeuten. Das ist es mir nicht wert, da viele der Lütten ein releasen nicht überleben werden, wie Dolfin schon richtig schrieb. Daraus habe ich die Konsequenz gezogen, ab Anfang Oktober lieber zu Hause zu bleiben und abzuwarten, bis die Bedingungen wieder besser sind.

Ich war heute übrigens mit dem Verein E-fischen in der Brende Au. Viele Fische hatten schon abgelaicht, was deutlich an den frischen Laichbetten zu erkennen war. Die meisten abgelaichten Fische sind anscheinend schon wieder ins Meer gezogen, da wir kaum Absteiger gefangen haben. 

Als Besonderheit gibt es weiterhin noch zu berichten, dass wir zum ersten Mal überhaupt hier einen Lachs gefangen haben |bigeyes. Keine Ahnung wo der herkam|kopfkrat. Er war stark gefärbt und gut 60 cm  lang. 

Gruss aus DK


----------



## knutemann (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*



Findling schrieb:


> Wenn man merkt, dass man im "Kindergarten" fischt wechselt man die Stelle und fertig!


|good:
Genau so sollte es sein#6


----------



## xfishbonex (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

#qwo willst du denn hin gehen wenn echt überall nur untermaßige zuzeit unterwegs sind #q natürlich ist es ******* untermaßige fische zu fangen #q aber mein kollege hat eine 53 cm mefo und silberblank erwischt #6
davor hatten wir 3 untermaßige #q aber die großen sind auch da #6
lg andre


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

.....alles hat seine Zeit.
Ich muß immer lächeln, wenn ich lese..."wenn ich dann den weiten Weg von Hamburg an die Küste..". In Hamburg hab ich schon 150 Kilometer auf dem Tacho!
Was soll man machen? Vielleicht sein Pulver trocken halten, bis die Zeit wirklich reif ist. Die Fische kommen im Januar/ Februar doch erst richtig in Fahrt. Warum jetzt die lütten verangeln?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Man könnte sich zur Kindergartenzeit freiwillig Einzelhaken auferlegen.
Gerade den Kleinen wird mit Drillingen gerne das Maul vernagelt. Die kann man dann nur noch kaputt machen.
Ich frage mich, wann endlich eine Schonzeit eingeführt wird und damit meine ich eine Zeit wo die Fische in Ruhe gelassen werden.


----------



## Pikepauly (1. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

@Mr. Sprock 

Das mit den Einzelhaken kann ich noch nachvollziehen.
Eine generelle Schonzeit halte ich für schlicht überflüssig.
Wie kommst Du darauf, daß das was bringt??


----------



## MefoProf (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Mr. Sprock
> 
> Das mit den Einzelhaken kann ich noch nachvollziehen.
> Eine generelle Schonzeit halte ich für schlicht überflüssig.
> Wie kommst Du darauf, daß das was bringt??




Moin,

Einzelhaken sind generell schon einmal eine gute Maßnahme. Ich befürchte aber, dass dadurch die Überlebensrate der Minis nur unwesentlich höher werden wird.

Ich persönlich hätte nichts gegen eine generelle Schonzeit. Ob es wirklich etwas bringen würde hängt allerdings vornehmlich davon ab, wie die Laichmöglichkeiten  und Lebensbedingungen in den Auen und Flüssen sind. Da es in diesem Bereich vielerorts noch immer vile Potential gibt, wären entsprechende Maßnahmen dort im Endeffekt sicherlich wesentlich effektiver.

Gruss aus DK


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Eine Schonzeit bringt den Meerforellen in der See wirklich nichts, solange man mit dem Hinweis "ich fische ja Dorsch" weiter dem Kindergarten den Garaus machen kann. Der Einzelhaken bringt auch nur dann etwas, wenn er widerhakenlos gefischt wird.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> #qwo willst du denn hin gehen wenn echt überall nur untermaßige zuzeit unterwegs sind #q natürlich ist es ******* untermaßige fische zu fangen #q aber mein kollege hat eine 53 cm mefo und silberblank erwischt #6
> davor hatten wir 3 untermaßige #q aber die großen sind auch da #6
> lg andre





So siehts aus!!!!#6


----------



## Zacharias Zander (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Die Chance auf Dorsch stehen ja jetzt auch nicht so schlecht und wenn dann ne untermaßige Mefo beisst, ist das halt Bech!!!
Wir fahren im Herbst in der Regel auch viel weniger zum Spinnfischen an die Küste,weil die grossen halt in den Flüssen sind!


----------

